# Hey there. I'm a new member



## Pants29 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello everyone. 
I am a kitty caretaker of two four legged furry friends... They are Sheldon and Penny. And I am Shawna. But of course it is all about them. Sheldon is flame point Himalayan, that came to me as a tiny tiny kitten. And Penny is our newest rescue, we just adopted her and she is a medium hair kitty, we are unsure of her specific breed... But that's us. Can't wait to get into the forums, and talk and read etc. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Well, I guess we already know that Sheldon will never let Penny sleep in his favorite spot. :grin:


----------



## Cozy (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome, Shawna! I love your enthusiasm. I'm so glad that you've joined us! :smilesrcat


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a cat named Penny and she knows her name. She gets so confused when Big Bang Theory's on tv and Sheldon's knocking at the door: "Penny...Penny...Penny." She's looking around like "What? What? What?"


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, would love to see some pictures of your kitty's 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi and welcome! Can't wait to see pictures of your babies.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Shawna! Yes, let's see some pics!


----------



## queen34 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello, welcome to the forum.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Coolest cat names ever, my favorite show ever. Now you just need a Leonard, Raj and Howard, LOL!!!


----------



## Pants29 (Oct 20, 2013)

Haha if I can get my husband to agree, I will have the whole gang 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello and welcome to CF, hope you enjoy the forums.


----------

